# BBNWR REPORT



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Friday from 0700-1430hrs nice spot and roundheads bite. My nephew caught and released beautifully marked 7 foot sand tiger... Hot on the beach...just beat the thunderstorms


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Friday from 0700-1430hrs nice spot and roundheads bite. My nephew caught and released beautifully marked 7 foot sand tiger... Hot on the beach...just beat the thunderstorms


Awesome, what did you use for bait for the shark?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Spot head.


----------



## lite tackle (Jun 5, 2006)

Was the water clean/clear? Hoping to try tomorrow morning for some pompano.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Great report Adder, thanks.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Lite, the water was cold and dirty and the biting flies are snapping big-time.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Fished Lynnhaven 0730-1100 ...1 flounder ,one croaker. Thank God weather cooler...but so was the catching!


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

0730-1530 at BBNWR in the rain and east wind...water looked real "drummy"... Two bluefish and one barjack. One guy caught a sand perch another guy said he caught 4 "red drum" Friday... I was too wet and cold to ask for details... Most likely puppies.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Dismal fishing on a beautiful weekend. Saturday fished early until the thunderstorm chased me off. Zip. Fished the high tide Sunday afternoon til dark. One roundhead. Bait was all ultra fresh:the crabs sure liked it. Saw a couple bunker caught and that was all for two days.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Dismal fishing on a beautiful weekend. Saturday fished early until the thunderstorm chased me off. Zip. Fished the high tide Sunday afternoon til dark. One roundhead. Bait was all ultra fresh:the crabs sure liked it. Saw a couple bunker caught and that was all for two days.


Thanks for the report. That’s a bummer, but I’d take any day on the beach than inside. Can’t wait for the cabs to leave. It should start heating up in the surf soon.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

*Weather great this Saturday. Fishing? Not so much. Anything less than a cinder block would wash up on the beach in 5 minutes.
Heard somebody caught a shark. Otherwise, nada.*


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Saved some 10 and 12 oz wing sinkers for a rainy day. So dusting off the one piece "Old School" heaver and screwing on a 40 year old ABU 8600 for throwing big leads and big baits in the BBNWR surf tomorrow. Likely will be a repeat of Saturday but it is looking drummy.i


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report and I hope you have better luck today. I was 9 miles to your south on Saturday, fishing right at the fence at Carova, same result 8s were washing up in no time flat. I didn't see any mullet running yet.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Friday from 0700-1430hrs nice spot and roundheads bite. My nephew caught and released beautifully marked 7 foot sand tiger... Hot on the beach...just beat the thunderstorms


Did you get the tag number on the shark?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, no... That was a second hand report. I kind of soured on tagging after personally tagged and released hundreds of fish with Dr.Jim Wright til his passing... I am for tagging but I have retired from tagging.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

And it looks like BBNWR again Saturday, unless I come to my senses (and that's not likely...I have a very loose grip on reality)
Would be nice to fish in less than a freaking GALE, though.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

So I went to Lynnhaven and caught ONE teeny flounder and a few spots...nice cool weather but water dirty on both sides of low tide.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

One short pup in 8 hour rainy session...and that was with three heavers out and primo bait.
SHEESH!


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

BLACK ADDER said:


> One short pup in 8 hour rainy session...and that was with three heavers out and primo bait.
> SHEESH!


Thanks for the report. It’s bound to heat up soon. What bait you catch the pup on?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Trying to catch spots with. BW Fishbites.


----------

